# Broken Leg on 8 day old doeling



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 11, 2011)

Got home and there she was with her leg broken and swollen.  It is broken below the knee.  The bone did not break the skin.  I took a wrap and straightened the leg out.  Wrapped around about 4 times.  Not to tight but snug.  It is swollen.  I cut a piece of PVC pipe the right length and then split it from end to end.  I then placed both halfs around the broken area of the leg and wrapped more wrapping over it to keep it secure.  She seems to be walking around with mom and her brothers but lays down every chance she can.  I did see her nursing so that good.  What else do I do for her??

Tom


----------



## poorboys (Apr 11, 2011)

SO SORRY FOR YOU. I DON'T KNOW, SOUNDS LIKE YOU DID A GOOD JOB, SOMEONE WITH MORE KNOWLEDGE OF BROKEN LEGS WILL SURELY LET YOU KNOW.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 11, 2011)

I have some pen-g if that would help matters.  The only thing right now is that her brothers are butting her away from mom's diner.  Let see what happens there.  I might give her some electrolytes in the am.  

Tom


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have a vet?  Please give him a call and see what he says about the situation.

Perhaps some very experienced goat person will chime in??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't fix legs, I let the vet do it.

More power to you if you feel you know enough to do it.  I just don't.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't really feel I have the money the have a vet look at her.  Last time I used the vet for anything for the goats it cost 160 bucks and accomplished nothing basically.  

Tom


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 12, 2011)

A broken bone really needs to be set correctly to have the best chance of healing.  If you can find a way to pay for the vet, you really should have them come take a look at it.  

If you can't just remember, the leg will continue to swell the first couple of days.  You want to keep a close eye on whatever you wrapped the leg with because it can quickly become too tight and cut off circulation.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2011)

I have set 3 or 4 over the past 15 years, just like you discribed, I wouldn't let her run around for about a week, I would pen her up with mom in something 8x8 or 10x10 area.   

I will take a moment to mention, that my husband and I have worked with livestock all of our lives, somethings may seem obvious to us, that aren't so obvious to an inexperienced farmer.  My point is I am not saying I don't think a vets opinion wouldn't be important, or if you have a farmer in your area with a lot of experience, to check the goat out.  

Penn G twice a day for 7-10 days,
maybe Probiotics after that.
feel the foot  3 or 4  times a day at first, make sure it doesn't feel cold, If it does you will need to take everything off and rewrap.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, she seems to be doing well.  Her hoof is nice and warm, and she is getting around on it well.  I think she broke her bone next to the growth plate.  Before I tried to straighten everything up I could feel her bone for straightness.  It seemed to be just below the knee joint.  I am going to leave it for 10 days then unwrap and rewrap without moving it.  She is growing so fast I don't want it to get to tight.

Keep you all informed as time progresses.
Tom


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear she is doing ok. Hopefully she heals just fine for you.


----------

